# Mud Minnow boats...



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone know anything about them? I saw a post on another forum that peaked my curiosity.

Here's some pictures and what little the owner knows about the hull...

















And a quote from the owner...


> it's a mud minnow boat. its kind of a rare boat from what i've heard, bought it from a guy in palm coast, he didnt have a lot of history on it as he was not the original owner but from what i've heard there were approx. 10 of them made back in the late 90's then the company either went out of buisness or sold the mold to someone else.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks tippy!

Seen a few around the net.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I think we had a link to an ebay sale on one of these a while back, but I can't find it now. Might be the same boat?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

splashed. thats all i am gonna say, cause I wanna get me another star sticker for being quiet.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

There's one in my area with a 15 merc 2s on the back. It looks like a pretty big boat for the motor, probably wider than a classic. Definitely a "Gheenoe influenced hull" :-/


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like it'll get shallow. that's all that matters!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> splashed. thats all i am gonna say, cause I wanna get me another star sticker for being quiet.


You're running out of room for stars


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> splashed. thats all i am gonna say, cause I wanna get me another star sticker for being quiet.


Sorry dude. You're not getting away with that.  Not splashed. I was looking for the molds before CG came along. Once Pugar started messing with the Classic it put an end to that. IMHO the Classic bottom is superior to the MM so there was no need in pursuing it further. What it had was really cool topsides that CG was offering.

From what I know about them, they were molded in the Homossassa area and Capt'n Earl Waters was rigging at night after his charters. I understand that a few were marketed under the "Explorer" name. The ones I saw supported Merc 25 2 smokes with modified Bob's cavitation plates and an array of tiller extensions. I think every one I saw had a complete flat deck that came to just below the gunnels with hatches. The rear deck supported a platform m ore like a casting platform that was used for a seat as well as the poling platform.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

splashed. Major modifications. MM was derived from a gheenoe. this was before there was a such thing as a custom gheenoe as we know it today. not made from a classic either, from a high/lowsider. the molds were in this area for a very short period as well. I am not sure whom came up with teh decks first. I will give MM one thing, atleast they actually tried to make a major difference by making the changes that they did. Unlike most other splashed gheenoes this one actually had some thought behind it which makes unique.

splashed may not be the correct word, but a gheenoe was used in the mold making process.

also, dont forget, gheenoes were started in 1971. werent nothing like it till late 70's, or early 80's when people realized the potential of these specialized fishing vessels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> splashed. Major modifications. MM was derived from a gheenoe. this was before there was a such thing as a custom gheenoe as we know it today. not made from a classic either, from a high/lowsider. the molds were in this area for a very short period as well.  I am not sure whom came up with teh decks first. I will give MM one thing, atleast they actually tried to make a major difference by making the changes that they did. Unlike most other splashed gheenoes this one actually had some thought behind it which makes unique.
> 
> splashed may not be the correct word, but a gheenoe was used in the mold making process.
> 
> also, dont forget, gheenoes were started in 1971. werent nothing like it till late 70's, or early 80's when people realized the potential of these specialized fishing vessels.



If what you say is true, the mods were so major I didn't see the resemblance.

But like I said, once CG started with the mods on the Classic, why would anyone want a MM? :-/


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, i love ya ron.

you can see the front of the gheenoe when looking at the MM, as well you can see a striking resemplence to the gheenoe at the aft section too. You are correct as to the MAJOR mods.

It is kida like how the classic was derived. It too was made from a highsider, cut right down the keel and add some glass in between, hence the bows flat spot on a classic.

on a good note. The LT series is not made from any older gheenoe. It took all of the shape and features and was done on a 'puter and CMC'd into a foam block. I even helped wax it all down after the glass was laid in order to pop the first molds. was really neat to see a design to what sits in my garage.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the information, everyone. 


> From what I know about them, they were molded in the Homossassa area and Capt'n Earl Waters was rigging at night after his charters.  I understand that a few were marketed under the "Explorer" name.  The ones I saw supported Merc 25 2 smokes with modified Bob's cavitation plates and an array of tiller extensions.  I think every one I saw had a complete flat deck that came to just below the gunnels with hatches.  The rear deck supported a platform m ore like a casting platform that was used for a seat as well as the poling platform.


Captnron - I passed the above info on to the owner, who was very appreciative. Made sure he knew it was from you. He'd been wanting to find out more of the history/origin of his ride.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Curtis and CR are right. It was a Gheen that was majorly altered. Capt. Earl had a dealer agreement with the owner down in south florida as a dealer but they were made in Georgia. when times fell bad for the owner, they were sold to Smitty's down in homestead where Earl still had a few/bought for rigging...then they went under the sundowner name which later the mold went into hiding. We have one of two hull plugs/stringer plugs left that came up for sale about 2.5 yrs ago as we thought about building a skiff like that and giving it a name of like 'Fennoe' for my last name just like Gheen. however, we felt the drawing for the Caimen was better and went that route instead.

The main thing about the mud-minnow was the one piece deck/liner and the way it was set-up. It was a good deal back then and the  "Fin and Feather" was also another skiff based off the Gheen design but it too was altered...and went under after a couple of years.
http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic_detail.aspx?id=MUC

Kevin


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

this thread fit to go....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2SifuL_iQ


BLOOM!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> this thread fit to go....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2SifuL_iQ
> 
> 
> BLOOM!!!!



Aruba suits you.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

So nice, laid back, sexy and Tan???


----------

